# blue andalusion spelling roo or hen



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Not sure on age was told 6 months... I got this with a couple of roosters splash the guy said they came from the same hatching but the roosters are almost full grown and crowing... She ain't even started laying yet









Rooster









What's suppose to be a hen


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

They would be my guess


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

amandahalterman said:


> They would be my guess


Think its a hen just ain't laying???


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

They don't exactly have to start at 5-6 mths, I have a barred rock hen that's 8 mths and she still isn't laying, but my 8 mth old silkie just started laying, my other chickens started about 6 mths old, so maybe any day now you will have a surprise waiting for you!


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope so I also have a 5 month old barred not laying.... Had 3 free ranging but they kept going in woods now 2 are missing so the others in a coop now with a Rhode island and the blue and a golden commet..... Only getting 2 eggs a day between me and my daughter we eat 4 lol


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Lots of different things come into play ... feed, weather, age & amount of light. (and the list can go on and on)

Hang in there ...


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Lots of different things come into play ... feed, weather, age & amount of light. (and the list can go on and on)
> 
> Hang in there ...


I have just got this one so she is currently eating cracked corn weather is in the high 60s at night colder. Age not positive and they get about 12 hours of light but the others don't seem to mind


----------

